# Natural Instinct can Natures Menu



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney is a fussy eater at times 😕 and fairly often goes off his regular good, Natural Instinct. He's had 2 meals of natures menu and has been completely hyper. Is this the change of food or just Barney? 😯😊


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Versus, not can...

and his poo's are much bigger too ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stick with N I. It is obviously better for him. 
From your photos I'd say he is in great body condition. If he misses the odd meal - don't worry too much. 
Is he still on three meals a day?
Have you tried him with a raw chicken wing as an alternative meal?
Honestly I don't think that fussy eaters benefit in the long run from chopping and changing their food - they just get into the habit of wanting change....


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marzi
He does have the odd chicken wing as a replacement. He is still on 3 meals a day - that changes at 6 months doesn't it? 
And yes, I agree about chopping and changing. He's not stupid!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

6 months if you have greedy pups - but if he is being fussy which meal is he less likely to eat?
Pups are all different, and some may prefer to eat two meals breakfast and supper. I replaced lunch with a wing at about 5 months as it seemed to be more satisfying and enjoyable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to say that Dot is not that bothered about food - however if she didn't eat her dinner Kiki would - another plus to getting another pup!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He didn't eat all his breakfast, but then it did look like a huge amount in his bowl 😕 Chicken wing at lunch time sounds a good idea, especially I'm still concerned about his throwing up in the car after meals, so I still waiting 3 hours before driving anywhere with him. Wings don't seem to have the same effect fortunately 😊


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You're all trying to get me to have another pup! I'm coming round to the idea... And then change my mind again! I'll think more seriously next year, though I am getting on a bit (😕) and do worry about the what ifs.... 😢

☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well this is Barney after he ate half his lunch.. the good news is, as you can see, he is getting fluffier! He may finally look like a cockapoo!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Both mine are fussy eaters and I've never managed to get Sid to ear 3 meals a day, but he's growing well and very active so I think he fine 
They do have a few milk biscuits during the day as treats so I guess this compensates for that missing meal, well I hope so!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Milk biscuits? Barney insists I google them and buy them immediately! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Milk biscuits? Barney insists I google them and buy them immediately! x


I got them from a pet shop in lewes 800g bag £3.50 and it was buy 2 get one free. My two love them I'm sure if I just fed them those they would be more than happy! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That shop down the end of the high street? I may come to lewes tomorrow, you around for walkies? X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No but it's not far from the Esso garage. Yeah I will be around just got to take mother shopping first thing x


----------

